# carmel rice pudding



## les3176 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thought i would put up this recipe that the wife and i made after dinner,it was really good.heres the recipe:                       1 1\2 cups heavy cream,1 1\2 cups milk,1\3 cup long grain white rice,1\3cup raisins,in med.sauce pan bring to boil,reduce heat to simmer,covered for 30-40 mins untill mixture is soaked into rice,turn off heat,stir in 1\4 cup sugar,tsp carmel extract,dash of nutmeg and cinnamon to taste. serve warm or chilled.here's a pic..enjoy!!!


----------

